# Moss Soup



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

So I've read up about this idea about using a moss and buttermilk mixture to create a greenwall on your backgrounds/driftwood, however I couldn't find a answer to how long do you have to keep frogs out of the tank after the application of the moss soup? Does this depend on when the mold goes away and the moss begins to grow or is their a set period of time like two months is good? And when you do this application do you have to take any other plants out of the viv?


----------



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

don't know but am building a paludarium and i have live moss witch i am going to plant inside..

will it need butter milk to set in the tank and grow?


sorry for asking this in you post..

but is relative i think!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

No you don't need buttermilk to get it to grow, aparently the buttermilk is acidic and the moss thrive in acidic conditions so it helps the moss grow faster. However the buttermilk causes an expolsion of mold and apprently it smells a bit.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

If you slather the inside of a humid tropical viv with a mixture of buttermilk and anything you better not live with another human...dogs won't mind I'm sure...but that is going to reek. There has to be a better way.

Case in point...GS / silicone / coir...there HAS to be a better way. Hopefully it is the coir / concrete binder method. We'll see...


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Smashtoad said:


> If you slather the inside of a humid tropical viv with a mixture of buttermilk and anything you better not live with another human...dogs won't mind I'm sure...but that is going to reek. There has to be a better way.
> 
> Case in point...GS / silicone / coir...there HAS to be a better way. Hopefully it is the coir / concrete binder method. We'll see...




The other way, not sure if it's better or not, is Beer. I think it's the fermenting process that allows the moss to grow faster. I have tried niether of the 2 methods, but had thought about it. 
Lemme know how it goes!! 
Crystal


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried the buttermilk with kyoto moss seeds and some moss from outside just to see if it would work. Well it didn't maybe I didn't do it right.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have read about this method before, but when I did it was not for use directly in an aquarium a frog was going into. That doesn't mean you can't, but I haven't seen anything on it.

The times I have seen this as a suggested method was for seeding a brick sidewalk, to get that 'old' established feeling quickly & to set up a tray/nursery to get it started and then move the established moss to the location you need. 

Might try using the search feature on the forum, it is much better than the old one. Still have to manipulate it a bit (start wide & then narrow it down) but you might be able to find something.

You also might try posting a question to frognet, don't be intimidated  , I am sure some of those guys/gals have tried this method.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

The instructions on the Kyoto Moss Spores for any type of "additive" for is:



> - Do not fertilize! However, an improvement in growth rate is possible by rinsing white rice, pouring the water in a spray bottle, and mixing in the Moss Spores. Shake Well to break down the solids & spray evenly over the soil. Shake often to prevent settling.


I have a packet I bought but haven't tried it just yet. The rice water (which is also used to make Saki, spelling?, and used in the hispanic culture for drinking) should not smell even close to as bad as any of the other concoctions mentioned. There was also a website that said they tried all those other methods and never got moss. They tried the Kyoto Moss Spore method and got a wonderful carpet of moss.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

dwdragon said:


> The instructions on the Kyoto Moss Spores for any type of "additive" for is:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a packet I bought but haven't tried it just yet. The rice water (which is also used to make Saki, spelling?, and used in the hispanic culture for drinking) should not smell even close to as bad as any of the other concoctions mentioned. There was also a website that said they tried all those other methods and never got moss. They tried the Kyoto Moss Spore method and got a wonderful carpet of moss.



Thanks I'll take that into consideration


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Brian Sexton (dancingfrogs) had great results with this on a concrete primer tree fern backround. Its just a matter of loving springtails for a few months.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

roberthvalera said:


> Brian Sexton (dancingfrogs) had great results with this on a concrete primer tree fern backround. Its just a matter of loving springtails for a few months.


I was planning on throwing some springails in their to eat the mold. I heard it helps keep it in check. I am difintly going to do this. I'm going to try it out on loose tree fern panels and place them in a plastic bin with a light over it. It should work, and I won't have to worry anything. Once it grows good and place the tree fern in the tanks, as the background of course.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

ive also heard of using beer, soda, and plain yogurt with good results, though I have never tried.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Well I got a big plastic bin and stuck 6 pieces of tree fern in their, and painted it will the moss milkshake. I also had a 20 vert and 15 vert that had the tree fern backgrounf and some driftwood in them as well and painted them with the moss milkshake. I'll keep everyone posted with the results


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have done this in a few of my tanks with plain yogurt, moss, and water. I didn't put frogs in for a few months and I have a ton of springtails in the tank now. The few springtails that came along with plants and such turned into a nice sized colony. I didn't notice any smell, but yogurt is less smelly than buttermilk to begin with. I'm happy with the results. Not a thick covering by any means, but i don't think I used the best moss.


----------

